# Network Problems this morning



## Chris (Aug 9, 2006)

The host was having some routing issues, which seem to have been resolved. If you got a timeout on the site (no route to host), that's why.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 9, 2006)

I had assumed some such was the culprit. It was sporadic.


----------

